# Debian 'SARGE' ist stable!



## Fabian (6. Juni 2005)

ENDLICH! 

http://www.linuxcompatible.org/story48714.html


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juni 2005)

Und wer es aus erster Hand lesen möchte, liest es direkt bei Debian

http://www.debian.org/News/2005/20050606


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. Juni 2005)

Juhuuuu, und ähm Jippiie 

Ich war gerade dabei darüber nachzudenken welches Linux ich mir wohl auf meinen alten Laptop knalle, und da denkt man an nichts Böses und kriegt die Entscheidung abgenommen 

Jetzt nurnoch 11 Stunden warten bis der Download fertig ist.

Edit: 
@Silentwarrior: Wer


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Juni 2005)

Jahaa! Nach Jahren. Endlich. Endlich!

Ich zitiere mal Adolf Ogi: »Freude herrscht«.


----------



## Fabian (6. Juni 2005)

OT: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Ogi


----------



## Sinac (7. Juni 2005)

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich mir grade noch das testing raufgehauen, naja ist eh ein Testserver 

Hätte aber nie gedacht das der Freeze so kurz und nach Zeitplanwird, das war bei den anderen Releases ja nun wirklich nicht der Fall!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Fabian (7. Juni 2005)

Wurde ja wohl lang genug verschoben...

Außerdem, "testing" in der sources.list stehen zu haben, wird *nirgends* empfohlen. Man soll immer "sarge" drin stehen haben, sonst bekommt man jetzt eben das neue testing drauf geklatscht.


----------



## Cornald (7. Juni 2005)

Deswegen hab ich meine Sources.list auch noch schnell angepasst... 
sonst ist wahrscheinlich die nächsten Tage fuckeln angesagt, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Sinac (7. Juni 2005)

Fabian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wurde ja wohl lang genug verschoben...


Ja, aber frozen isses erst seit ca. einem Monat gewesen...



			
				Fabian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem, "testing" in der sources.list stehen zu haben, wird *nirgends* empfohlen. Man soll immer "sarge" drin stehen haben, sonst bekommt man jetzt eben das neue testing drauf geklatscht.


Hab ich normal auch nicht, ging nur darum dass ich mir das Image für ne VM gezogen hab und das war halt noch testing


----------



## Fabian (7. Juni 2005)

;-)

Was cool ist, "etch" ist auch schon verfügbar...


----------

